# Boats I have and had, What about you?



## JetSkiBrian

*I have been scanning some older pictures into my computer this last week and came across some of my previous boats. Will start with my oldest and work my way to what I currently have.

My first real boat was a 19' Renken runabout with a 75 hp Evinrude. I think I paid $1600 for boat motor and trailer. I fished this boat in James river and out to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge tunnel. I fished from it over 300 times and only broke down one time and that was close to the ramp.*










*My second boat was a 22' Grady White that I gutted and rebuilt. It had an inboard/outboard 165hp. The engine and drive were in a constant state of repair but I always made it back. I fished it primarily in the Chesapeake Bay and a couple of times at the Chesapeake Light Tower which is about 15 miles offshore of Virginia Beach.*










*My third boat was a big step up for me, I had been offshore many times on charters and friends boats and I had the Blue water bug bad. I was single at the time so I figured now or never. I went to Stuart, Florida and bought a used 1985 34' Silverton convertible that had just been repowered with twin Yanmar diesels.
I was not real fast but it only burned about 10-12 gals per hour cruising at 20 knots. I had it for 7 years and put 3500 hours on it. I lived on for 5 of those years and rented my house so I could pay for it. I fished it in the Cheaspeake Bay and took it offshore 120 times, anywhere from Norfolk Canyon to offshore of Hatteras. I always made it back in even though a couple of trips back were only on one engine.*



















*My fourth boat is a 25' Grady White Trophy Pro with T/200 Yamahas. After I got married we found a fixer upper on the water and I really had to play the tide with Silverton. So I down sized to something with outboards that I could trim up and get in and out at lower tides. I also liked being able to get out there faster.
I have fished the Grady in the bay and offshore. When I bought the grady gas was $1.30 a gallon. I could fill it up for $286. Now it cost $575 plus another $100 for oil.*










*I bought a Polaris PWC about nine years ago, I gradually started fishing from it and started venturing further and further.*










*About three years ago I bought a Yamaha SUV 1200 and rigged it up specifically for fishing. I am always adding and changing things on it. I have put 750 hours on theYamaha and taken it up to 60 miles offshore of Virginia and 35 miles offshore of Cape Hatteras. Most of my fishing is in the Chesapeake Bay and along the coast. I still use my Grady White but not nearly as much as the Jet Ski.*











*I currently also have a kayak, Portabote and a canoe.*




























*So what kind of boats, pwc's, waterraft, ect have you had or currently have?*


----------



## richardbb85

a soon to be PWC owner here


----------



## ComeOnFish

Is the handsome young man on the first picture your son?
Is the truck (on the second picture) for sale?

Joe


----------



## MDubious

I just got my first boat, 14ft john boat. It ain't much but, I'm stoked. Going for the maiden voyage this weekend I hope.


----------



## JetSkiBrian

Joe,
My son looks more like his mother. Just me with less grey. Ha!
And the truck is long gone.
Richard,
You will have to put up a picture in a couple days.


----------



## ledweightII

Hey Brian, were you smiling in that first picture?


I got this 1973 15ft sticksteer Tidecraft in '04, it had a 1972 45hp chrysler motor that hadnt been in the water for 10yrs. It came with 2 winch type anchors, a working trolling motor(brought me in for the last time) and 2 of the most comfortable swivel seats i've ever sat in with arm rest. I paid 400.00 for it and cleaned the carb.'s. I cant say how many hrs I put on it but it was a bunch since gas was so expensive I was able to go out while everyone else was screaming about fuel prices. I got many comments from guys, mostly laughing at me but when I opened the cooler most times they were 'wowed'. 12gal. of gas all day compaired to 12gal. an hour. Caught my first redfish in this thing. I could make it from Savannah, ga to Hilton Head, sc in the intercoastal waters.












2008 This was the second, 15ft center console aluminum boat with a 35hp evenrude. I drove six hrs to take a look at this boat that they wanted 1800.00 for. When I got to the middle of nowhere georgia to see it run, the guy was working on his toyota truck. I spent 3hrs there while he tried to get it to run, fail. I told him I think I wasted everybodies time, he said make offer, so for1000.00 it was mine. rebuilt the carb. and it ran. 800hrs on the GPS/fishfinder later, it still runs. You can see the salt wear on this one.











This is my latest project, 1986 17ft ranger with a 90 Evenrude. It was totally in peices when I got it. Extremely low hrs since it was in our family the whole time and hadnt ran in 7yrs. It was free at the time, I think i've spent @1800.00 on improvements and still counting. I will be taking it out this week, hopefully.










I need a saltwater trolling motor and a glare shield. I want to paint it white. I want to install stainless steel rod holders everywhere. I've got Fussion speakers in a box and debating on what kind of stereo I want to put in it. 
I had to replace *all* the wiring, lights, bumper guard, seat covers, hoses, trailer lights, bilge and baitwell pumps.

I took my 2008 Ford Ranger for a tire rotation last month, they said the rims had rusted to the axles on the back.

.


----------



## stat4u

Brian,
Can you post a few more pics of the jetski. Trying to see how you rigged everything up thanks


----------



## eaglesfanguy

Nice background about your growth of boating.
My first boat was a 15.8 ft jon boat. Named her Got-cha.
She was an 81 with a 97 mercury 25hp tiller. I fished the hell out of the bay with it. from the hot ditch to the high rise. Concrete ships to hrbt.
Loved that lil boat. Rebuilt the trailer twice and the moter once. Caught everything from toadfish to triggerfish, spades, sharks. Tons of stripers and flounder.
No i live in Tampa fl. And own a 2059 trophy 1093 with a 2003 mercury 135hp.
Dont have any pics of the jon boat that i can find. But heres a few of my latest baby.









































Looking forward to this seasons fishing. Red snapper look out!


----------



## redfishnc

*they were all great (at the time)*

I live along the intracoastal just a mile north of the Carolina Beach inlet and mainly fish the inshore areas between here and Southport... and I am ready for spring to sprung >>)))))>

#1 16 Mitchell flats skiff with 20hp Mercury. took me and the family everywhere along the ICW. 

#2 17 Whaler, 115hp Johnson - no I couldn't tear it up. i was just getting started in King fishing and thought it (and I) were bulletproof. it did always bring me home.

#3 18 Hydrosport CC with 140 Johnson. now i was really king fishing (back in the 80s). electric Canon downriggers. man was i boating in this rig.

#4 16' Triton johnboat with 40hp yamaha 4stroke. a great boat and my best friend still has it.

#5 Ranger Banshee Extreme - more fun than almost anything I've had. Still have it.

#6 Ranger 20 Bay boat - (still have it) it fishes well and allows some near shore fishing for kings and spanish with my daughter. it is a tough call as to which one goes sometimes... great for going a little further from home and trout fishing.


----------



## kinghunter12

just got a 17' polar kraft skiff with a 50 evenrude


----------



## Sea2aeS

14ft scout side console with a 30hp yamaha. kept it 3 years & sold.

135 wilderness systems ride. blue with as rudder & currently for sale.

next = 16-17ft center console with a 40-70.


----------

